

Tailrec.js -- Dead simple auto-trampolining for Javascript - natefaubion
https://github.com/natefaubion/tailrec.js

======
beatgammit
Cool stuff! Don't see myself needing this in Javascript though.

------
jeffehobbs
Typo on your github page description.

------
icholy
very cool.

